# Looking for a rescue to adopt



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all,
I just found this great website and thought it would be a good place to help my family find a forever GSD friend. I have been looking at petfinder and rescue sites. I have an inquiry on Cloe, who is at a shelter in Zanesville. Also an inquiry on Mick who is with a rescue in Kentucky. I'm in Ohio by the way. Here is our family situation just incase someone knows of a gsd in need of a home. Our household consists of myself, my hubby, our 7 year old daughter and one laid back female cat. I'm an experienced GSD owner and have fostered a few in the past. I prefer an adult who is out of the puppy stage but am willing to work with a young dog. We own our home and have a fenced yard. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I would pay attention to the urgent forums. There are TONS of dogs showing up in ohio.

Theres a beautiful all black GSD under chillicothe, OH. He's stunning.







But I'm just hoping he gets to a good family.
Thanks for rescuing!


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=583249&page=3#Post583249


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

He is a beauty --













Info & contact for further info : ) 
"Thnaks for the email asking about Tanner. He came in to the shelter as a stray February 6th so we are just now learning about him ourselves. For the moment, he seems like a fairly calm dog but we haven't had the opprotunity to see how he is with kids or other dogs, as well as cats. He's in no immediate danger but we'd love for him to have a home now rather than be in here any longer than necessary. You're welcome to call me at 740-775-6808 between the hours of 9 and 4. Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are two Ohio rescues you might be able to help you:

SHepherd Haven
http://www.shepherdhaven.org/

Dog's Hope:
http://www.dogshope.com/


dd


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Have you thought about fostering a adult GSD and then making a decision. If you foster a few and decide to place them for adoption, super. Then when the right one comes along you will know it, and adopt the dog.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

He ia a real good looking GSD


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Now that is one fine gsd! So.....many from Ohio to choose from unfortunately. Thanks for making a difference.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Thanks for everyones help. We adopted a beautiful female GSD on Friday night. She was listed on petfinder. Here is her link. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10224843

I would post pics but I don't have a photobucket account. She is turning out to be just awesome. Great with our daughter who is just 7 and she has totally fallen in love with my husband. She is an awesome addition to the family. I already want another one! If it was up to me I rescue every GSD in the state of Ohio!

I was surprised to find a USA tatoo in her ear. I'm trying to track down her breeder to get more info on her.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*



> Originally Posted By: LeadchangeThanks for everyones help. We adopted a beautiful female GSD on Friday night. She was listed on petfinder. Here is her link.
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10224843
> 
> ...


She's a beauty! Congrats on your new addition.









http://www.photobucket.com is free to use so please don't deny us pictures


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

She is GORGEOUS!!! thank you for adopting her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Congratulations! Please keep us updated!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*








she is a beauty!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*










pretty girl! She'll show up here as long as they don't update her on the petfinder site.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Thank you for posting her picture. She is a beauty isn't she!!!!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Best of luck to you and your beautiful girl


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Woohoo, she's a beautiful lady.







Best of luck, please keep us posted.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Update! Looking for a rescue to adopt*

Just wanted to update everyone. Miley is settling in very well. She didn't really know how to play and was very submissive at first. Now she is coming out of her shell more everyday! She did have a nasty case of worms, which surprised me since she came from a rescue organization. We took care of that and she is good to go. Our family just loves her and can't wait to get her a buddy! Thanks for all your help.


----------

